# Orient sk crystal



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Previous thread : https://www.watchuseek.com/f306/orient-sk-nos-hello-465761-post3433900.html#post3433900


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Orient sk crystal - RVC strap*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*sk crystal - RVC STRAP*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*On dark blue rubber strap*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*On Vostok two-tone bracelet*

This _Vostok_ two-tone bracelet was originally on an Amphibian 2209 but was a complete mismatched there&#8230; it looks pretty good on the SK though :think:




























Still a dreadful bracelet :-d but it's not a bad combo on this watch


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*'Gerry Anderson' style ^_^*

AKA "_funky space era_" :-d


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*SK Crystal*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*SK crystal - Speidel rubber strap*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Big Orange (Jan 1, 2012)

Great pictures of a very special watch!!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Big Orange said:


> Great pictures of a very special watch!!


Thanks B_O


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Orient sk*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Orient SK • Bund*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Orient 'SK Crystal' • Khaki bund*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Orient SK • Chocolate NATO*


----------



## fabiodossantos77 (May 24, 2012)

*Re: 'Gerry Anderson' style ^_^*

Great Watch! Very professional photos.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: 'Gerry Anderson' style ^_^*



fabiodossantos77 said:


> Great Watch! Very professional photos.


Thanks Fabio


----------



## sanarsoe (Oct 12, 2013)

*Re: 'Gerry Anderson' style ^_^*

Anybody tell me,How many price is this watch?


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: 'Gerry Anderson' style ^_^*



sanarsoe said:


> Anybody tell me,How many price is this watch?


NOS Orient SK Crystal Gents Automatic Watch 21 Jewels | eBay

Orient SK Crystal Wristwatch Automatic | eBay

Excellent Vintage Orient SK Crystal Wristwatch Automatic | eBay


----------



## sanarsoe (Oct 12, 2013)

*Re: 'Gerry Anderson' style ^_^*

All great collation


----------



## Gorman22 (Jan 23, 2013)

Great pics, that watch is just a little too much for me though


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Orient sk crystal • vintage expansion bracelet*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Orient SK • NATO*


----------



## Timerider (Feb 13, 2014)

That nato strap is perfect, it accentuates the color of the dial just right, nice color choice, and a fine looking piece. I have thought about buying some of these vintage pieces on eBay. There seems to be a lot of watches like these in India, is that where you bought yours? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Timerider said:


> That nato strap is perfect, it accentuates the color of the dial just right, nice color choice, and a fine looking piece. I have thought about buying some of these vintage pieces on eBay. There seems to be a lot of watches like these in India, is that where you bought yours?


Thanks Timerider,

It comes from ebay seller *thaigoodwill*, who doesn't seem to exist anymore :think:


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Orient sk crystal • vintage "Tropic" strap*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Orient SK • NATO*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Orient sk • NATO*











This is NOT a watch :-d



That's _Harry_, our cat


----------



## Rudi K (Dec 14, 2012)

*Re: 'Gerry Anderson' style ^_^*

SK ***


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

*Re: Orient sk • NATO*

Looks great on that Nato.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Orient SK Crystal • Khaki NATO (PVD hardware)*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Orient SK Crystal • Olive NATO (gold hardware)*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Orient "SK Crystal" • Bund*


----------



## KyllingG (Jan 16, 2016)

Reno said:


>


Really nice pictured did you spend a lot of time taking them all? Sure looks like it.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

KyllingG said:


> Really nice pictured


Thanks KG.



> did you spend a lot of time taking them all? Sure looks like it.


I usually take 10~15 watches pics a day, so I'm getting used to it ;-)

I'd say between the shooting, the editing, the upload and the forum post, it's wrapped in about 1 hour :think:


----------



## apextwin (Apr 27, 2011)

*Re: On dark blue rubber strap*

Interesting design. Wasn't sure about it at first, but the more I look at it, the more it grows on me...


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*ORIENT SK 'Crystal'*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Orient SK 'Crystal' • Olive nylon strap*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Orient SK Crystal • '2 chocolates' nylon strap*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Orient SK Crystal • VIDEO*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

** Orient SK Crystal **


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Orient SK Crystal • Olive nylon strap*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Orient SK Crystal*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Orient SK • Black NATO + gold hardware*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------

